# 2011 new equipment review



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Bob,

What if I told you I know a guy building custom waist vests and attaching them to back pack belts? The game pouch is big enough for five grouse, two front pockets for shells and other gear.

The "pack" sits on your hip pointers, right where your back pack would sit, no shoulder straps at all.

Would this interest you?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Steelheadfred said:


> Bob,
> 
> What if I told you I know a guy building custom waist vests and attaching them to back pack belts? The game pouch is big enough for five grouse, two front pockets for shells and other gear.
> 
> ...


Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Duece22 said:


> What did you do go rob Mac's stash? He is the only guy I know that has any of these shells other than his supplier and to my understanding they are not easy to obtain.


Not exactly Mac's choice(Winchesters) but Federal makes same thing only different.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

I am with you bobby on the Astro. It never has contact. One of my collars less than a year old does not take a charge any more. There is a ton of room for improvement.

Ben


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Merimac said:


> I am with you bobby on the Astro. It never has contact. One of my collars less than a year old does not take a charge any more. There is a ton of room for improvement.
> 
> Ben


Interesting. I've had relatively good luck with mine in that regard. Perhaps it's a problem with the newest hardware? RecurveRx and I had dogs down a week ago and he was consistently losing contact at around 100 yards with his newer model while my older unit remained synced at any range (frequently over 150 yards).


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> .... at any range (frequently over 150 yards).


boot lickers :corkysm55


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Since I've lost almost 50# this year I am finding that I am swimming in ALL of my hunting clothes. I learned at an early age to buy quality and not to spend money just to get something. Now I have a closet full of XL stuff, most of it waterproof (I hate getting wet) that no longer fits. I may do a sale and then re-equip myself for next year. FRANK


----------



## JJ_Jeruzal (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss. Happy shopping too


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Jay Johnson said:


> Looks to me that the game bag is set too low to be ideal. I can't stand having anything banging against my butt as I walk.


Jay,

The belt on the WW is designed to be worn 1-2" above the belt on your pants http://wingworks.biz/vest-fit-and-adjust/ I find the the game bag rides just as you describe you like, in the small of my back. 

The drawbacks I see in this vest are the cost, weight (but this makes it durable) and the belt system above your belt makes it difficlut to wear a handgun/multitool/cell phone on your belt. This I solved by putting my handgun in the pocket, a multitool in one of the many pockets of the vest, and my cell in a "Mountainsmith" http://wingworks.biz/category/vest-accessories/ case on the left shoulder strap.

Steve


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> boot lickers :corkysm55


What can I say; I just can't get those damn pointers to run!


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

FindTheBird said:


> Interesting. I've had relatively good luck with mine in that regard. Perhaps it's a problem with the newest hardware? RecurveRx and I had dogs down a week ago and he was consistently losing contact at around 100 yards with his newer model while my older unit remained synced at any range (frequently over 150 yards).


I was thinking the same thing, Mike. I have the second generation Astro (can't remember the number) and it has worked fine since I bought it.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Bobby said:


> Dauber
> I'm curious to know if the belt system in this vest worked. If it really, truly carried the weight of the vest at the hips. That is my issue with all the coats/vests that I have purchased, tried on, etc. If they are designed with weight carrying belts the belts appeared too flimsy or too small to do an adequate job. Because this vest is not available at a store to try and I know not a single person that has one I have been holding off a purchase.
> 
> I want the belt system to work like my backpack, to truly carry the load at my hips and able to adjust as required thru out the day.


Bobby,

I had a WW in the cargo trailer in the UP. Had I known I would have let you try it out. I received it a week before camp, wore it a few days around the house. Was very concerned it was to bulky. Removed the water bottles still thought it was to bulky. I brought it to the UP. Each day I put it on and took it off... I wasn't convinced I liked it. It made a trip north each weekend since and I never used it until that last 2 days of early season. For some of the same reasons Dauber mentioned I like it. However I did dump all my shells. The shell pockets have velcro inside to hold the pocket flaps secure inside the pocket. Too me it was a challange to reach in and reload quickly. 

I guess I like it and hope to like it as much as my Boyt Strap vest. The Boyt offers no real storage compartment. 

Mike


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

I was happy with this load in my 28ga this year.
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/fiocchi-high-velocity-28hv-gauge-1300-lead-shot-rdbx-p-89154.html

Fiocchi High Velocity 28HV, 28 Gauge, 2-3/4", 3/4 oz, 1300 fps, #8 Lead Shot, 25 Rd/bx 



As Gundogguy says "speed kills"!


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Not exactly Mac's choice(Winchesters) but Federal makes same thing only different.


Scott:

Here you go. 1500 fps and 1-1/4 of copper 7-1/2's. 
http://www.federalpremium.com/products/details/shotshell.aspx?id=408

Your MI grouse must be wicked tough to kill!

Jay


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Grouseman2 said:


> Bobby,
> 
> ... However I did dump all my shells. The shell pockets have velcro inside to hold the pocket flaps secure inside the pocket. Too me it was a challange to reach in and reload quickly.
> 
> ...


Evidently, WW is testing a new pocket design that is wider, not as deep, and with a different style flap incorporating a button instead of the velcro closure. If and when they release this new design I will be sending mine in to have it converted. 
Just an FYI


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Brookie~Freak,

Thats good to know, thanks for the heads up. I'm not overly impressed with the transmitter pocket wonder if they will make an improvement?

I would prefer a snap.... my Boyt has the snap on a finger loop to make snapping simple.

Mike


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> CZ Upland ultralight.
> I got this for backup duty, basically sit in a guncase until my #1 gun failed but after missing a gimmee grouse flush 2 days into the season I went all headcase and shelved my starter for the CZ and found it very hard to put it away. I shot the gun very well although it did have fail to fire the second barrel issue that I fixed. I will bend the stock for more comb height this summer and it'll be a real killer next Fall.
> It is by no means a high end gun or very attractive but balances well and has a good trigger pull weight.
> 12 gauge, 28" barrels I set it up cylinder and IC and shoot those pigeon loads that macvet loves.
> ...


Thanks for the review on this. I am seriously looking at this gun. I want an o/u that I can beat around in the woods, and not cringe every time the stock or barrel smacks a tree. I also like the weight....because I'm lazy . It looks like a great field gun.... Just curious, did you happen to shoulder the 26" version? If so, did it feel as balanced as the 28" ?


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Bobby said:


> The Garmin, my view.
> 
> I purchased the Astro/DC40 last year a few days before the opener. Googled for a long time and found it $50 cheaper than any other place (I can't for the life of me remember where)
> 
> ...


A good research project would be to hit one of the other forums where chukar hunters frequent and ask them if they use the Astro. With all of the hills and valleys they climb that could interfere with the Astro's need for LOS I'd be curious to know if any of them use it or the Tracker instead. 

I keep the software in my collars and the transmitter up to date and I still lose signal. The brush just needs to be thick enough at 100 yards or more. I have problems with the DC30 and DC40. With a dog that handles it's a nice to have, but with a less reliable dog or for someone having a bad day, it's not the best option IMO. If I had it to do over I would have bought a Tracker and a stand alone GPS instead.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

As far as new products reviews go, I have two. 

#1








I picked up a pair of Cabela's Kangaroo ultralight boots back in March. With training season as a break in period, and hunting in them, I'd guess I probably only put 100ish days on them. Waterproof was good, light weight as described, but the left boot already has 2 small holes (about 1/4" dia.) worn through the kangaroo leather shell near the instep/toe area. Still not leaking though...the second layer seems to keep water out fine. I will still will be returning them after this season.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

#2 








Cabela's Stonewall Upland Chaps. Bought these on my way out to NoDak in Oct, at the Rogers MN. store. Hunted 7 days out there, and 4 days back home in them. I already have holes the size of quarters worn in the cuffs. They are also a bit heavy and bulky. It's all the snaps, zippers and added material, just like the Filson Double Tins, that makes them bulky and heavier. I thought going through a pair of Single Tins in 2 seasons was bad...but this is ridiculous. These will be going back after season also. 
I wish they made the Boar Hide in size "fat guy" (Husky). I know I have ready favorable reviews on those here before. Fieldwalker (Scott) picked up a pair of Boar Hide and he seems to like them a lot...lucky for him, they make them in "tall skinny guy" size. 

I'm just glad Cabela's has a good return policy on their stuff.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jay Johnson said:


> Scott:
> 
> Here you go. 1500 fps and 1-1/4 of copper 7-1/2's.
> http://www.federalpremium.com/products/details/shotshell.aspx?id=408
> ...


 
Jay I don't like all that speed. I prefer 1200 fps or there abouts it keeps my patterns dense, speed usually blows a pattern apart. 
Our grouse are no tougher than yours I just shoot at every damn thing I can see( a fault of mine) so I go heavy plus my dog(s) are not strong retrievers so prefer my grouse like my pheasants and that is dead in the air.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Thanks for the review on this. I am seriously looking at this gun. I want an o/u that I can beat around in the woods, and not cringe every time the stock or barrel smacks a tree. I also like the weight....because I'm lazy . It looks like a great field gun.... Just curious, did you happen to shoulder the 26" version? If so, did it feel as balanced as the 28" ?


Good question.
I did not know I had a choice of barrel length when I went to order, thinking 26" was my only choice so I ordered that at first. I absolutely hated it when it came in.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Jay Johnson said:


> Scott:
> 
> Here you go. 1500 fps and 1-1/4 of copper 7-1/2's.
> http://www.federalpremium.com/products/details/shotshell.aspx?id=408
> ...


I was not going to get involved with this load thing it's kind of like getting in a pie discussion "which is better apple or bluberry"

*esrgr8* says "speed usually blows a pattern apart."

Depending on the quality and combination components use to attained that speed. Poor components and poor marriage to load blown pattern.

*Dauber's* load Fiocchi High Velocity 28HV, 28 Gauge, 2-3/4", 3/4 oz, 1300 fps, #8 Lead Shot, 25 Rd/bx.. I concur Is perfect for the 28 gauge.
I use it for years 


The great thing about load discussions are they can only be settled in the field. 

My reloads are used 4 days a week on roughly 200 targets per week. Year around. Clay targets, live pigeon, chukars, and Pheasants Grouse and woodcock in season.

If I have to shoot factory while on the job I work just wel fioochi's white rino and the heavy brother to the White Rino the Helice plated load.
both use B/P Gulandie wads and they are priceless when comes to keeping a load together

12ga
1oz Lead or copper plated pushed by 22gr of Green dot. win209primer
Z-21 Gualandie wad RemSTS hull 1290fps
2nd barrel...i don't use many of these
11/8 0z lead or copperplated pushed by 34.5 gr of Longshot win 209 Waa12 wad AA hull 1450fps 

Early season grouse the 1oz load with plated 7's
late season grouse 1oz plated 6's
If i'm going hunting i would shoot plated shot

Currently working on a 24 gram international load it will be a super stinger at 1575fps. Lead for targets, plated for quail grouse and driven pheasant

Like I said apple or bluberry? I like'em both
Shoot the load your are comfortable with and have confidence with shooting is 90% mental. 90% of all misses happen before you even pull the trigger.
Keep your head to the wood





Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: The Michigan Sportsman Forums - Reply to Topic http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3880123#ixzz1eNP2qpIX


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

gundogguy said:


> ................."which is better apple or bluberry"


oh....that's easy, apple all the day long.
Unless you add in an All American pie, apple, blueberry and cherry from McColleys, then the All American pie wins.
Unless you add in a nice warm peach pie from Judy's in Linwood and top it off with a very large scoop of the best vanilla ice cream out there.
And that peach pie would have a run for the money against a Fruit of the Forest pie from the same place.
How about one of each and nice 8 foot sofa to nap on when the pie is gone?

No wonder I've gained so much weight.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Bobby said:


> Unless you add in a nice warm peach pie from Judy's in Linwood and top it off with a very large scoop of the best vanilla ice cream out there.


I assume you are talking about the dutch apple pie... I concur...

If you haven't had their chocolate filled chocolate chip cookies, you're missing out... oh yeah, their chipotle olives work great with vodka.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Pie that is easy any pie that Wolfdancer makes I went and got a lab so I could get more pie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

FieldWalker said:


> oh yeah, their chipotle olives work great with vodka.


I'll have to check those out, maybe on the way to or from Lewiston this weekend. You know Lewiston, the place where all the birds live.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Bobby said:


> I'll have to check those out, maybe on the way to or from Lewiston this weekend. You know Lewiston, the place where all the birds live.


I have never hunted Lewiston, Michigan for Grouse. Must be a good numbers of birds and lodging there.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

gundogguy said:


> . . .Depending on the quality and combination components use to attained that speed. Poor components and poor marriage to load blown pattern. . .


Well stated.




gundogguy said:


> *. . .* Fiocchi High Velocity 28HV, 28 Gauge, 2-3/4", 3/4 oz, 1300 fps, #8 Lead Shot, 25 Rd/bx.. I concur Is perfect for the 28 gauge. I use it for years. . .


Same here.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

I never liked the Fiochi 28g loads as I've found them to be excessively dirty.

I like the B&P extra Rossa in my 28s. Great components, soft shooting, great patterns.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Dave Medema said:


> I never liked the Fiochi 28g loads as I've found them to be excessively dirty. . .


I've found that with the 20g loads too, but both loads are deadly for me so I stick with them. I just clean the guns more often.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

kek25 said:


> I've found that with the 20g loads too, but both loads are deadly for me so I stick with them. I just clean the guns more often.


Dirty never bothered me either because I only clean guns at the end of the year. :lol: :yikes: :lol:
In my 28 I liked the Game and target cheapy Fiocchis. They patterned great on paper.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Dirty never bothered me either because I only clean guns at the end of the year. :lol: :yikes: :lol:
> In my 28 I liked the Game and target cheapy Fiocchis. They patterned great on paper.


BoreSnake and 15 seconds doesn't seem like a horrible time suck.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Fixed it for you Mike... 



FindTheBird said:


> Interesting. I've had relatively good luck with mine in that regard. Perhaps it's a problem with the newest hardware? RecurveRx and I had dogs down a week ago and he was consistently losing contact at around 150 yards with his newer model while my older unit remained synced at any range (*frequently over 450 yards*).


For those with the DC40... I have since upgraded both my collar antenna and the 220 antenna and all is well. Awesome upgrade.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

RecurveRx said:


> Fixed it for you Mike...
> 
> 
> 
> For those with the DC40... I have since upgraded both my collar antenna and the 220 antenna and all is well. Awesome upgrade.


I have a dog that can test that upgrade's worth for you.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

WestCoastHunter said:


> I have a dog that can test that upgrade's worth for you.


Would probably be a better test for my Dogtra...


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

RecurveRx said:


> Would probably be a better test for my Dogtra...


Indeed


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

kek25 said:


> I've found that with the 20g loads too, but both loads are deadly for me so I stick with them. I just clean the guns more often.



JMO. The B&P is x times better than the fiochi and clean to boot. Win win. I will never buy the fiochi when better options are available. Again, JMO. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

brookie~freak said:


> Evidently, WW is testing a new pocket design that is wider, not as deep, and with a different style flap incorporating a button instead of the velcro closure. If and when they release this new design I will be sending mine in to have it converted.
> Just an FYI


Nooooo:yikes:! I love those pockets. 7 inches by 3 inches by 10 inches deep, you have to stand on your head to lose shells. Those wide shallow pockets are ok with big dogs, but when you have to bend over to get the retrieve from a cocker shells pour out of shallow wide pockets. Almost all other vest have wide shallow pockets with a snap and little loopies for shells, I hate them. When you hands get good and arthritic little loopies are useless and finding shells in a wide shallow pocket just mean more shells on the ground, still hard to pick up. I can close the velcro with my arm as I am loading up for the next flurry. At least the vest is very sturdy and may out last me


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Dauber, don't freak out yet... I bet they will offer a choice of either pocket. Keep watching their website or give 'em a call for more info.


----------

